

Making the most of JavaScript’s “future” today with Babel - wavdedz
https://strongloop.com/strongblog/javascript-babel-future/

======
rmgraham
I didn't realize babel had a registration wrapper.. that's a lot handier than
having to precompile or using a different runner.

------
sickeythecat
How does Babel compare to Traceur from Google?

------
octetcloud
io.js is great, but there are some definite advantages to compiling down to
es5.

